# Useless Marine chat



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thought I would give this a try. : Just a place to post general chat on marine stuff in general. 

I will start.
I did the Dundas run today and stopped buy all the stores. We are so lucky to have that many places to select from in one spot even though its a bit of a drive.

I was shopping for Coral and fish today. I was looking for a powder Blue or a powder Brown. I did see some nice powder Blues at big als and a few powder browns at Dragon, R20 and AK. 

We, my son and I liked the powder brown and AK and picked up a couple Fire fish as well. 

No QT, I caved on this, but the fish looked really healthy so into the DT they went. All is well, they seem to be so happy. 

Picked up a couple coarls one torch from R20 and a ( I think ) an open brain from AK. 

Stocking a new tank is fun!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I've always like brown Tangs. The common name simply does them no justice at all.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah mine is a baby still maybe 2.5 inch or so but eating well so far. I dont remember seeing these ARO 5-6 years ago, maybe I just missed when they were avail. 

Does anyone know where to get some Amphipods? Since i didnt start with live rock and im dipping corals i need another source. I have some cheato but it did not seem to have any.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

wildexpressions said:


> I've always like brown Tangs. The common name simply does them no justice at all.


+1 It has all colours of the rainbow. Second fish on my hit list when I'm set up.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My tomatoes laid eggs today. First time I actually saw it happen. Mommy was so preggo and ready to pop, saw them gearing up all morning, finally began laying the clutch around 1. All zillion babies now doing well, guarded fiercely by poppa.

Apparently one of them is supposed to be named Nemo... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh and I found out that I like bangaii cardinalfish. Picked one up from SUM. They have a totally derp expression, but they are funky in spite of it. Kinda like having Rob Schneider in my tank. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeff and I were out at SUM a few months ago and saw this Bangaii that just looked totally pissed...I can't remember the name that Jeff gave him but it totally fit!! I'm thinking of getting a few for the new tank.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Does anyone know where to get some Amphipods? Since i didnt start with live rock and im dipping corals i need another source. I have some cheato but it did not seem to have any.


Come and get a scoop of sand from my refugium 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

wildexpressions said:


> I've always like brown Tangs. The common name simply does them no justice at all.


Which is why I'm trying to memorize all the scientific names. They're often more epic and saying them makes you sound more intelligent.

Or like a total nerd. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally hooked up my temperature controller, but the temp wasn't getting up there. The cold snap this week had the temp down to 75 

Looked at my el-cheapo 300 watt china-special heaters that I picked up on eBay for 14 bux. Pulled them apart and found the thermostat all wonky. Since I'm using the controller, I soldered the contacts all together and put it all back together and now they work like a dream  temperature is now up to 79 and holding perfectly! 

I love China! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Yeah mine is a baby still maybe 2.5 inch or so but eating well so far. I dont remember seeing these ARO 5-6 years ago, maybe I just missed when they were avail.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get some Amphipods? Since i didnt start with live rock and im dipping corals i need another source. I have some cheato but it did not seem to have any.


50seven offered a scoop of sand and I'd take him up on it. If you were closer I'd offer some sand from one of my shop aquariums. I've probably given out 100+lbs over the years one scoop at a time.

I was surprised when I heard that the big city stores either don't do it or charge for it. Neither option ever enter my mind.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

50seven said:


> Come and get a scoop of sand from my refugium
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the offer I just wish you were closer and I would. Pickering is probably 90min one way for me. I will travel but it seams crazy to get a few bugs LOL.

On my wish list of Fish is a pair of Bangaii still. I didn't used to like them but they are different looking. Kinda have a piranha mouth. A longnose hawkfish, yellow tang, and a blenney or 2 and maybe in a year a pair of mandarins but I need (bugs) Coeppods and Amphipods in my tank, lots of them.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

50seven said:


> My tomatoes laid eggs today. First time I actually saw it happen. Mommy was so preggo and ready to pop, saw them gearing up all morning, finally began laying the clutch around 1. All zillion babies now doing well, guarded fiercely by poppa.
> 
> Apparently one of them is supposed to be named Nemo...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That is so cool post some pics.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> Thanks for the offer I just wish you were closer and I would. Pickering is probably 90min one way for me. I will travel but it seams crazy to get a few bugs LOL.


Your local fish store should do this for you too! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

50seven said:


> My tomatoes laid eggs today. First time I actually saw it happen. Mommy was so preggo and ready to pop, saw them gearing up all morning, finally began laying the clutch around 1. All zillion babies now doing well, guarded fiercely by poppa.
> 
> Apparently one of them is supposed to be named Nemo...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nice! post some pics if you can a new thread.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Pics as requested...

I've updated my tank build thread with the info pics, see it here:

50seven's 90G Ocean Oasis Build - My tomatoes laid eggs...


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that the fry make it. I might be interested in a few when they are ready as I have one who misses his anemone


----------

